# Yogurt?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

OK so I know some of you use yogurt in your raw diet. Exactly HOW are you using it? Are you using it just with PB as a treat filler? Any recipes that I can use? Are you using nonfat or lowfat?


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

I use yoghurt (full-fat) as ice cream treats, I just half-fill some paper cups with the yoghurt, add a little (organic) honey and let it freeze in the freezer. At hot evenings, she can enjoy her doggy-icecream.

And (organic) yoghurt is helpful to dogs with bouts of diarreah, as it contains probiotics.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give a spoonful of plain yogurt about three times a week. I also feed green tripe which has probiotics naturally.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I feed a heaping tablespoon of low fat plain yogurt with active cultures every morning.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I actually just feed two acidophilus tablets every night: 2 billion parts per capsule. Some nights, I feed them in a blob of cream cheese. On the nights that I'm feeding a mixture of MM, I open the capsules and just dump the powder in and stir.

So,I'm not exactly feeding yogurt. But he gets the same benefits. Plus, it saves room in my refridge. My dogs' food takes up a TON of room in the refrigerator; this is one place I can wrestle back a bit of space for human food -- like the carton of milk!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I started Grimm on yogurt for a month before we began raw, in preparation for happy gut flora. Just a heaping tablespoon 1 or 2 times daily of lowfat plain. Each week when I buy a container, I tell Grimm "It's your Bucket-0-Bugs!!"


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf "It's your Bucket-0-Bugs!!"










can I use this on my 4 year old son? He loves yogurt. The dog loves it too, always gets the containers nice and clean for recycling.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL Jenn, Grimm scours 'em for recycling, too! Yup.. feel free to use that expression to motivate your son, too LOL!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

hahahaha Well they love the yogurt. Bugs and all.


----------

